# Leeson brand electric motors



## xo18thfa (Jul 6, 2010)

For years I had an old General Electric motor on my Atlas 6". When it finally died, I replaced it with a cheap import motor from Harbor Freight. It was terrible, vibrated like crazy, very loud, shook the whole bench, stuff falling to the floor. About 6 months ago I replaced it with a Leeson motor. The Leeson motor is wonderful, so quiet and smooth. It's a night and day difference. I am a Leeson fan now.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 6, 2010)

GE, Leeson, Baldor, Dayton... All great motors. I don't buy stuff from HF with motors because of that.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 6, 2010)

I've got a Leeson 3 phase motor on my knee mill, circa late 60's or early 70's. I can only assume because of all the layers of paint on it that it's original to the machine. Still works great, nice and smooth and quiet. Much quieter than the rest of the Chinese junk in the shop.


----------

